# Can Brompton gearing be raised?



## Wobbles (12 Sep 2007)

I've got the latest 2 speed brompton with as high a gearing as possible but often find I just spin out and end up doing the old 'bouncy' thing in the saddle. 
Are there any ways to raise the gearing? (I've got the highest optional Brompton gearing btw)
Looks like the best would be the rear sprocket, but it's the smallest Brompton do.
I've asked them and they say that top on the 2 speeder is as high as 6th on the 6 speeder.
Any after market firms do a smaller rear?

Ta


----------



## mickle (13 Sep 2007)

To be honest Wobbles I think the answer to your problem is to learn to spin the pedals. I aint being facetious neither. Really. Spinning at a reasonable RPM will do your cardio vascular system the world of good.


----------



## Twenty Inch (14 Sep 2007)

You may already know this, but a jubilee clip around the rubber damper will reduce some of the bouncing motion.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Sep 2007)

The Brompton gear range is limited within it's design.

I believe the standard high gears is about 84", and a 8% increase as a special option. 

One option is to fit a Speed drive from Schlumpf.


----------

